# what do you do with a yorkie-poo????



## jakl

hi, i'm wondering if annyone has advice for what sort of clip to put on a yorkie-poodle mix. this is my neices dog. she's all black but with yorkie-like hair. what do you think would be cute on this type of dog? oh yeah, also her tail is un-docked. I'm just not sure what to do with this "designer mutt". any ideas are welcome. thanks


----------



## Noah

Are you taking them to a professional groomer? If so, the groomer will probably have some suggestions for how to clip the dog so it looks good.


----------



## Graco22

There are many different cuts that can be done on any dog. If her hair is adult hair, and like a yorkie, then you could do a yorkie trim, a schnauzer trim, a teddy bear face and any length on the body, etc. If she has puppy coat still, then there is a chance her adult coat will be different, and could end up more poodly and the options are endless there as well. Oh, her tail doesn't make much difference, just make sure its in proportion to the length on the body. Thats one of my pet peeves..lol A shave dog with a tail that is ridiculously long and out of proportion to the dog. Same with huge faces/heads..drives me nuts. lol


----------



## jakl

Noah, no I groom my own poodle so we thought we'd do her too, I have a friend who grooms pro. & she helps me some. good thought though, I might look through her books.

Graco, thanks your right her coat might change she's only 7 months old. we gave her a poodle face with yorkie feet, and what we dubbed a gerbil tail. lol but were wondering if there was maybe someone (like you, and others here)who had seen this paticular mix clipped somehow.


----------



## Graco22

Jakl, the problem with mixed breeds and any particular trim is that because they are mixed breeds, there is so much variation in them. I have groomed LOTS of yorkipoos (they are pretty popular) and I don't know if I have ever groomed 2 that were the same in coat,size, texture, etc. I have some that have poodle hair, some with limp half wavy (hard to do anything with) hair, straight hair, wiry hair, etc. Do you have any pictures of her? I could offer better suggestions if I knew what she looked like and her hair. Sometimes with a dog with not so great hair (ie., limp, curly here, straight there, etc) the best looking cuts are shorter cuts. I myself and not a fan of clean faces on dogs that don't have poodley hair. Its hard to make a topknot look nice and balanced if it just flops. And I don't like a bald head. lol I have a youtube video of me doing a full groom on one of my client's yorkipoos. She gets a 4F all over with a round face. You can view that if you want. Just do search for Graco2200 and it will come up. From the sounds of your mix her hair is not similar though? If you can post a picture of her in a good profile I can offer more specific thoughts?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

On a Yorkie-Poo, we most often put them in a 3F, or 5\8 blade...works well on pretty much any of their coat types, and leaves them looking really nice; they are neatened up, and yet still have a decent length. We pretty much always leave the face 'full' (typical yorkie style), unless the dog really looks more like a poodle...Then we might give it a clean face. If it has an undocked tail, just trim it so it is a nice even flag that matches the body. 

However, like someone mentioned, the possibilities are really actually endless...you just gotta try things and see what you like.  Good luck!


----------



## bullydogmom

I just wanted to interject a suggestion! We had a yorkie-poo come through here about a week ago w/ more yorkie hair than poodle hair (for now!) The owner asked for a short back with a short face. She wasn't sure exactly what she wanted, but wanted to keep the yorkie look just a little shorter b/c they live on a vineyard. The groomer used a 5 on the back, giving him a kind of "westie" look so she just trimmed the face shorter, too. The skirt was trimmed up as were the legs (about 3/4"-1" left on). It was a first for us, giving a yorkie-poo a westie cut....but in grooming we do what the customer wants! And the owner did love it.


----------



## pamperedpups

I do lots of modified terrier clips on Yorkies and Yorkie-mixes. The majority look very cute that way: a rounded or block face with or without eyebrows, the tops of their heads shaved either down the sides or not and the back and tail shaved like a typical terrier. You can trip up the length of the furnishings however you like.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Oh yes...you can certainly try some form of terrier trim on her too!!! it will all depend on her coat, really...if it is a flatter type coat, it will look better, than if it is fluffier like the poodle type, but yeah, I have done differing terrier trims on the Torkie mixes too.


----------



## liliya44

Hi there! I am not sure if this thread is still alive... 

I also have a question about yourkeepoo grooming. My 6 months old puppy used to look more fluffiy before his first haircut, which was 6 weeks ago. The groomer shaved the lengts of his hair due to some matting in couple spots and then she just balanced out the rest of it, even his legs and paws. So after the haircut he looks long and thin. It has been 6 weeks and his hair just started grow on the body,not so much on his legs anymore... Already different groomers told me that my puppy looks more like a poodle with limp yourkee hair,which his hair didnt look limp before, some say that that it is a teenage akward time..what is a reason for his hair looking thinner than they were a months ago before haircut?
I keep looking on a previous pictures and videos when he had more, long and fluffy hair. What happened? is he ever will get same hair back, how long does it take for the hair to grow so it shows? 
I have attached pictures of him before and after the haircut.
thanks you so much for answering on my question


----------



## LittleFr0g

I'm not a groomer, so don't have advice to give, but just wanted to say that you'll likely get far more answers to your question if you start a new thread, since this one is 4 years old.


----------



## mom24doggies

To be perfectly honest, I can't tell much from the pictures you provided, sorry. From what I can see, it looks to me like your groomer shaved the legs, probably due to matting, then just trimmed up the rest. I think your puppy's hair was always a bit thinner\limp, you just didn't realize it because of how long it was. Trimming a yorkiepoo's hair will not change the texture or thickness. I would say that it's going to take a few months for the legs to catch up to the rest. 

Another thing that might be happening is the change from puppy to adult coat...the adult coat is going to be slightly different in texture and sometimes thickness. 

To ensure that this doesn't happen again, I would recommend learning how to brush your puppy, if you haven't already. That way, your groomer will never have to shave parts of your dog and she won't look weird or unbalanced. If you would like, I can post a video I made about the correct way to brush. 

BTW, your puppy is adorable, althout to be honest I see mostly yorkie in her, not poodle. Either way, very cute!!


----------



## liliya44

mom24doggies said:


> To be perfectly honest, I can't tell much from the pictures you provided, sorry. From what I can see, it looks to me like your groomer shaved the legs, probably due to matting, then just trimmed up the rest. I think your puppy's hair was always a bit thinner\limp, you just didn't realize it because of how long it was. Trimming a yorkiepoo's hair will not change the texture or thickness. I would say that it's going to take a few months for the legs to catch up to the rest.
> 
> Another thing that might be happening is the change from puppy to adult coat...the adult coat is going to be slightly different in texture and sometimes thickness.
> 
> To ensure that this doesn't happen again, I would recommend learning how to brush your puppy, if you haven't already. That way, your groomer will never have to shave parts of your dog and she won't look weird or unbalanced. If you would like, I can post a video I made about the correct way to brush.
> 
> BTW, your puppy is adorable, althout to be honest I see mostly yorkie in her, not poodle. Either way, very cute!!


thank you so much for replying on my question. I have a better picture of what Charlie looks like now, so I will try to post it, but , you are right, the groomer shaved legs due to the matting and then balanced out the rest. His hair were more with texture when he was 8-15 weeks old and still soft, so maybe his hair is changing now and will look more thinner. I just don't know if he ever will look like he used to before...? he also has kind off shaggy look now and I am not sure what haircut will look good on him...

thank you for taking time to answer!

Charlie's mom


----------



## mom24doggies

You know, I had another thought...perhaps Charlie (sorry, I was calling him a her...) had some matting on his body that his groomer brushed out, which would tend to damage\break the hair, giving it a thinner, limper look and feel. Also, you might have been used to feeling mats...they make the coat look and feel thicker. 

I agree, it's time for another trim!! If it were me who was the groomer, I would first recommend a one length all over trim to take his body down to the same length as his legs so it could grow out evenly, and just round up his face to make it really cute. For his next haircut (this is assuming you would want him a bit longer) I'd probably do like 1\2" on the body with slightly (like maybe 5\8"-3\4", not a huge difference) longer, scissored legs. I do that trim on a lot of dogs, it makes them sooo cute and cuddly looking, plus it keeps their legs from looking so tiny and skinny...a lot of small dogs (yorkies, toy poodles, maltese, etc.) tend to have skinny little legs and clipping them short looks funny! I'll post some pics of my Lhasa so you can sort of see what type of trim I'm talking about; even though he's not a yorkie poo, the same sort of effect is achieved. 

Of course, all the above is just my suggestion as to what I think would make Charlie really cute...what you have in mind may be completely different, and since you have to look at him 24\7, choose something that _you_ like. And the wonderful thing about hair is that it grows, so if you have him clipped then decide you don't like that style, you can do something different in a month or two.  Try to find a good groomer too, one who listens and who will work with you, that makes everything a lot simpler!


----------



## liliya44

mom24doggies said:


> You know, I had another thought...perhaps Charlie (sorry, I was calling him a her...) had some matting on his body that his groomer brushed out, which would tend to damage\break the hair, giving it a thinner, limper look and feel. Also, you might have been used to feeling mats...they make the coat look and feel thicker.
> 
> I agree, it's time for another trim!! If it were me who was the groomer, I would first recommend a one length all over trim to take his body down to the same length as his legs so it could grow out evenly, and just round up his face to make it really cute. For his next haircut (this is assuming you would want him a bit longer) I'd probably do like 1\2" on the body with slightly (like maybe 5\8"-3\4", not a huge difference) longer, scissored legs. I do that trim on a lot of dogs, it makes them sooo cute and cuddly looking, plus it keeps their legs from looking so tiny and skinny...a lot of small dogs (yorkies, toy poodles, maltese, etc.) tend to have skinny little legs and clipping them short looks funny! I'll post some pics of my Lhasa so you can sort of see what type of trim I'm talking about; even though he's not a yorkie poo, the same sort of effect is achieved.
> 
> Of course, all the above is just my suggestion as to what I think would make Charlie really cute...what you have in mind may be completely different, and since you have to look at him 24\7, choose something that _you_ like. And the wonderful thing about hair is that it grows, so if you have him clipped then decide you don't like that style, you can do something different in a month or two.  Try to find a good groomer too, one who listens and who will work with you, that makes everything a lot simpler!


it is ok  I wasnt offended.yes he is a little boy.

I didn't feel any matting, and I brushed him out couple days before, which was a big ball of bunny hair, but moving forward,your suggestion sounds like a Good plan! You are right he has skinny long legs that i cant wait untill they will be covered with enough of hair, it seems like it is taken forever for it to happen.

I will be looking forward to see these pictures! Thank you 

As far as looking for a groomer , should I ask if this person has had an expirience cutting yourkee hair, also how improtant to tell what happened in a past haircut?


----------



## liliya44

mom24doggies said:


> You know, I had another thought...perhaps Charlie (sorry, I was calling him a her...) had some matting on his body that his groomer brushed out, which would tend to damage\break the hair, giving it a thinner, limper look and feel. Also, you might have been used to feeling mats...they make the coat look and feel thicker.
> 
> I agree, it's time for another trim!! If it were me who was the groomer, I would first recommend a one length all over trim to take his body down to the same length as his legs so it could grow out evenly, and just round up his face to make it really cute. For his next haircut (this is assuming you would want him a bit longer) I'd probably do like 1\2" on the body with slightly (like maybe 5\8"-3\4", not a huge difference) longer, scissored legs. I do that trim on a lot of dogs, it makes them sooo cute and cuddly looking, plus it keeps their legs from looking so tiny and skinny...a lot of small dogs (yorkies, toy poodles, maltese, etc.) tend to have skinny little legs and clipping them short looks funny! I'll post some pics of my Lhasa so you can sort of see what type of trim I'm talking about; even though he's not a yorkie poo, the same sort of effect is achieved.
> 
> Of course, all the above is just my suggestion as to what I think would make Charlie really cute...what you have in mind may be completely different, and since you have to look at him 24\7, choose something that _you_ like. And the wonderful thing about hair is that it grows, so if you have him clipped then decide you don't like that style, you can do something different in a month or two.  Try to find a good groomer too, one who listens and who will work with you, that makes everything a lot simpler!


So, I was walking outside with Charlie and saw an older yourkee.I noticed that her hair were quite thick, even thought she had a short haircut..
Charlie's hair is much thinner and also softer.. strange he is a mix of two breeds, yourkee and poodle that should have thicker hair....So, I am wondering , is it his puppy hair or it is going to stay this way now? Also do yourkee have thicker hair or there are some that have thinner hair?


----------



## mom24doggies

Sorry I haven't gotten the pics up yet, I have to get them off my other computer...I'll try to get it done tomorrow.  

Every dog's hair texture and thickness is different. Yes, typically a yorkie's hair is supposed to be fairly thick as is a poodle's. However, that doesn't always happen, especially now with all the puppy mills and BYB who aren't breeding to the akc standard. So, to anwer your question, yes some yorkies have thick hair while others have thin hair. I've also noticed that when you mix dogs with two different hair textures (such as a yorkie with it's fine, straight hair and a poodle with it's thick curly hair) everything gets thrown off balance. Some of the pups end up with nice, curly, thick hair, others end up with straight, wispy, thin hair. Still others end up with something in between. 

As far as what to look for in a groomer. Some years of experience (like 2+, more being better) is nice, but doesn't always indicate a good groomer. I've met groomers who have been doing it for a looong time and they still don't know what the heck they are doing. Try to find out if they've ever showed dogs, attended\competed in grooming competitions, attended seminars, or maybe even acquired their Master Grooming Certification. Basically, you want someone who is serious about what they do and is always striving to improve...you'll get the best work out of them. You could certainly ask if they've had experience with a yorkie coat, but honestly all of us have groomed a yorkie or yorkiepoo, they are EVERYWHERE!!!! (I probably do at least 4 or 5 each week.) It doesn't mean they would be good at it though...yorkie coat can be difficult to work with, since it's so fine. I'm certainly not the greatest at them; I'm more of a poodle-coat person.  

Like I said, I'll get those pics up tomorrow so you can take a peek and see if you would like something similar.


----------



## mom24doggies

OK, here are the pictures.  As you can see, I leave him fairly long, but you can certainly do a shorter version of this. Actually, I'm going to be giving him a short summer haircut today...I'll try to remember to take some pics of him then too.


----------



## liliya44

mom24doggies said:


> Sorry I haven't gotten the pics up yet, I have to get them off my other computer...I'll try to get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Every dog's hair texture and thickness is different. Yes, typically a yorkie's hair is supposed to be fairly thick as is a poodle's. However, that doesn't always happen, especially now with all the puppy mills and BYB who aren't breeding to the akc standard. So, to anwer your question, yes some yorkies have thick hair while others have thin hair. I've also noticed that when you mix dogs with two different hair textures (such as a yorkie with it's fine, straight hair and a poodle with it's thick curly hair) everything gets thrown off balance. Some of the pups end up with nice, curly, thick hair, others end up with straight, wispy, thin hair. Still others end up with something in between.
> 
> As far as what to look for in a groomer. Some years of experience (like 2+, more being better) is nice, but doesn't always indicate a good groomer. I've met groomers who have been doing it for a looong time and they still don't know what the heck they are doing. Try to find out if they've ever showed dogs, attended\competed in grooming competitions, attended seminars, or maybe even acquired their Master Grooming Certification. Basically, you want someone who is serious about what they do and is always striving to improve...you'll get the best work out of them. You could certainly ask if they've had experience with a yorkie coat, but honestly all of us have groomed a yorkie or yorkiepoo, they are EVERYWHERE!!!! (I probably do at least 4 or 5 each week.) It doesn't mean they would be good at it though...yorkie coat can be difficult to work with, since it's so fine. I'm certainly not the greatest at them; I'm more of a poodle-coat person.
> 
> Like I said, I'll get those pics up tomorrow so you can take a peek and see if you would like something similar.


 This is so much information that I wasn't not able to find anywhere before, no matter how much I have looked. I have a better understanding of what happened and most important I know that his hair will grow again. In these two days I started seeing that he is becoming more fluffier in his paws and from the top, not bottom yet. I was worried whether he will look fuller again.Gosh, it took 7 weeks for me to start noticing changes in his coat... I will take a picture and post it. Thank you so much for taking time to explain and write ,everything! I will use your suggestions about groomer, I do , think that droomers that are here will look strangely at me,when I ask them about their education... will see. I wish , you would be here in Wisconsin, I would certainly take my Charlie to you for grooming


----------



## liliya44

mom24doggies said:


> OK, here are the pictures.  As you can see, I leave him fairly long, but you can certainly do a shorter version of this. Actually, I'm going to be giving him a short summer haircut today...I'll try to remember to take some pics of him then too.


 Great example. thank you! It looks nice on him. Do you think it will look nice on a dog that has thinner, longer body and thin legs?


----------



## Abbylynn

www.2Houndsdesign.com .....


I got this for Abbylynn ... they are great and have tons to choose from ... also great service ... everything made to order.




















They look wonderful on the dog.


----------

